# Help with OAC SPAC investment - Where have my funds gone???



## kokoch (24 January 2021)

Hi everyone,
I recently purchased some OAC shares prior to the final announcement on the 21st of January that the acquisition of HIMS via the SPAC had taken place.
I'm new to this whole SPAC process and a bit worried about what may have happened to my funds.
I thought these would be automatically "transferred" to HIMS (which is now available in the NYSE) and that my OAC shares would then become HIMS shares, but I'm still holding OAC, which stopped trading on the 21st. What's more worrying, while Yahoo finance shows the last stock value of 16.38USD when it last traded, my ANZ trading account now shows 0AUD!

I would really appreciate if someone was able to shed some light.
Thanks you very much in advance.
Kokoch.


----------



## peter2 (24 January 2021)

I suggest that you raise the issue with your broker if you're very concerned by this.

It's probable that the recent corporate action will take a few days to be processed through to your Aust broker portfolio display.


----------



## kokoch (24 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> I suggest that you raise the issue with your broker if you're very concerned by this.
> 
> It's probable that the recent corporate action will take a few days to be processed through to your Aust broker portfolio display.



Thanks Peter,
Yes, I will contact them tomorrow and see if they can help.  As you mention, it’s hopefully just a matter of a delay in it being reflected in the portfolio.
Cheers,


----------



## kokoch (27 January 2021)

Hi All,
If anyone faces a similar situation and comes across this post in the future, I can confirm my broker's portfolio display finally got updated. It took 3-4 business days but finally HIMS comes up as the stock I own, instead of OAC. So it was just a matter of patience.


----------

